# Cats and crutches... how am I going to pull this off?



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

I have three cats, two who are "normal" as far as cat behavior goes, pet me when I ask for it, feed me, play with me, now leave me alone to nap, thanks...

But my cat Monkey, bless his little black furry tail, is **obsessed** with me. He literally follows me from room to room 24/7. He constantly touches me. He rarely naps, and then only when he is within a few feet of me. If he's in a deep sleep and I move to another place in the house, he wakes up and follows me. (I have to be thankful, he DOES sleep through the night very well) He freaks when I leave the house (I work from home, thank goodness!). He rides around on my left shoulder several times a day for 10-20 minutes at a time. He sleeps on my right leg. He loves everyone, but it's ME that he's obsessed with to the point of being ridiculous.

So... I'm having major (very ugly, complicated) knee surgery at the beginning of April, will be on crutches for at least a couple of months. I have no idea how I'm going to handle Monkey's behavior. I can't hold him on my shoulder like normal when I'm using crutches. If I don't hold him, he walks in figure-8's through my legs until I pick him up. He sleeps on my right leg, which is my surgery leg. If he touches my knee post-op, he'll be airborne for sure. Knee surgery + crutches + crazy Monkey kitty = falling with re-injury.

Any suggestions for how to deal with his constant obsessive behavior toward me when I'm not going to physically be able to lift him up, hold him, carry him on my shoulder, etc. I think I'm more anxious about Monkey's behavior than I am about my actual surgery LOL!. He's going to want to be all over me the minute I get back home from physical therapy several times a week. I need to figure out a way to make him feel "loved" like usual, without compromising my safety. I love him to pieces, we have a very strong bond, obviously, but I have to think about my safety and health.

Thanks
Andi


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it, it will work itself out. There will be a few bumps-in-the-road before it *does* get worked out, but it'll happen.
When I came home from major abdominal surgery (removal of a portion of colon) I had been cut open from solar plexus down to as far as possible without actually *reaching* possible. Two of our kitties like to lay on my belly, or lay 'up' my belly when I sit on the couch and we had to do some creative maneuvering to accomodate my issues with how I usually interact with the kitties. In general, I believe your crutches (new) and your new 'gait' (odd) will give Monkey pause enough to contemplate how things are different for right now and he'll adjust and find some other way to be a Velcro-Kitty. My best advice would be to talk to him and explain why you cannot do whatever it is he is requesting ... I feel it helps him understand your intent (tone of voice) AND most importantly, I feel hearing the reasons out loud ourselves helps us to keep our sanity and our temper.
Best of luck,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

The only think I can think of is to make the crutches somehow "bad". Wrap them in tinfoil or make a loud noise with them when he sniffs them or spray something awful smelling to him so he doesn't like being near them? That way then you use the crutches he won't WANT to be near them, and thus your legs. 

Another option would be to do what Clinton's owner did.. Clinton is a "special needs" kitty who can't walk, so she took someone on here's suggestion and bought a "baby sling" to put him in when she walked around. This might be an option so you can just stick him in, have him near you and still be "hands free" to use your crutches!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

As Heidi said, it will work itself out. I had a hip replacement a year ago. My two, including Franklin who has a severe case of Undefoots Disease, sorta figured out that something was a little different  I was home for a month and it all worked out just fine.


----------



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

Hmmm.... a baby sling might do the trick if I can get him to stay in it. I love the term "velcro-kitty", he is most definitely made of velcro!!! I don't want him to necessarily be afraid of me or the crutches, because he tends to act out when something "bad" comes into his territory or when he's stressed, but he also needs to respect them and know that I can't hold both him and the crutches. 

Jeez, I have 15-year old twin girls, and with my little Monkey I feel like i have a toddler all over again, a very needy, hyper, touchy-feely, emotional 2-year-old. He talks all day long to me, and he listens very intently when I talk to him. He knows several commands and things around the house just by voice. LOL... we even spell certain things like walk, treats, hugs, etc.

I think I'll get an inexpensive baby sling and see if I can get him used to it now. That would be a great idea if he'll go for it.... We'll give it a try~

Andi


----------



## BroganMc (Feb 28, 2010)

Honestly I wouldn't worry about toting him around in a sling. You'll have enough to balance with your knee and crutches.

I am a very unsteady walker and use a cane for balance. My dad once came home from open heart surgery and later with a broken hip. Our kitty then (a stray Siamese/Tabby mix) was one who followed him about, meowed all day, slept on his legs and would wind herself around his legs. (Both of us got the leg treatment in the night actually.)

The cane/walker/crutch becomes a thing of curiosity for kitties. They like to sniff it, bite it, play with it. You need to make sure you watch where you are putting it down before you put all your weight on it. It's surprisingly easy to find a tail or just hairs of one. That can be dangerous for the both of you since the crutch will slide away and/or kitty who gets poked and hurt. Also, if kitty winds around the crutch and you go to move the crutch as part of your gait, you'll find unexpected resistance as you move the crutch past an 8-10lb doorstop.

So take it slow walking at first. Don't try to go anywhere in the dark. Turn a light on. It's very important you are balancing that crutch-tip on a non-slip surface. If I'm hyper about that it's because I once took a nasty twisting fall because I forgot to see where my then crutch tip was. (It was resting on a piece of paper and went flying as soon as I put weight on it.) Don't encourage Monkey to play with the crutch or think of it as a toy.

Monkey can follow you about, feeling the love in your voice. Encourage him to sit on a nearby perch (chair, couch, desk, table, etc.) rather than on your legs. When you climb in bed, don't let him sit on your leg but rather to the side. He'll figure it out pretty quick. Don't be surprised if he becomes even more clingy and watchful over you. When my dad was recovering from his surgeries his cat was his constant nursemaid. Animals, especially closely bonded ones, have a way of sensing when their humans are ill. They try to heal us with their companionship. A cat's purring lowers its blood pressure as well as humans. They don't like us to be sick anymore than we do.


----------



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

Good thoughts everyone, thanks for all the input. I've been on crutches plenty of times before, but more for balance, and I usually only used one crutch. This time I'll be non-weight bearing with my leg in a monster splint from upper thigh to ankle. 

It's SO true that our animals pick up on what we're feeling. My older kitty has an amazing ability to know when I have a migraine headache. I usually lay down in a dark quiet room, and she banishes the other two cats from the room (quite hysterical to watch her do this, actually), then she wraps herself around my head and purrs and purrs. She is not very much of a touchy-feely kind of cat, she prefers to be by herself. But when those migraines start, she completely changes character. 

Yeah... my little Monkey buddy is asleep in his bed on my computer desk as I type this, with one paw reached out touching my arm. Crazy little boy, I love him to pieces but sometimes his clingy-ness can be quite smothering.

Andi


----------



## BroganMc (Feb 28, 2010)

doublemom said:


> It's SO true that our animals pick up on what we're feeling. My older kitty has an amazing ability to know when I have a migraine headache. I usually lay down in a dark quiet room, and she banishes the other two cats from the room (quite hysterical to watch her do this, actually), then she wraps herself around my head and purrs and purrs. She is not very much of a touchy-feely kind of cat, she prefers to be by herself. But when those migraines start, she completely changes character.


Aww, sweet mama cat. She takes care of her baby human. All those good vibrations she sends your way when your head hurts. I expect you'll get a triple dose of animal healing post-op.

Our old Peppermint's clinginess was annoying at times too. If my dad was away for more than a day she nagged him for days when he returned. She'd follow him into the bathroom and meow. She'd nag him to go to bed. She'd sit there and complain for a good hour until she fell asleep then woke up to do it again. And when she'd escape outside for her yearly hunting trip, he'd worry up a storm then nag her for days when she returned. They were so funny to see together.

Good luck with your surgery! I hope it improves things for you.


----------



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

Brogan - There is some pretty interesting literature out there regarding the range of sound that a cat makes when it purrs and the healing power of it. Sound waves have been used to help bones heal faster, and cat's purring falls right within that range... coincidence? It's also been shown that the same range of sound can help migraines... another coincidence... I think not LOL! Not to mention the effect that animals have on lowering human blood pressure.

Part of my knee surgery is going to involve fracturing the front part of my shin bone (tibia) and repositioning it, then fixing it in the new location with screws. I'll take all the kitteh purring I can get after that to help the bone heal as fast as possible... bring it on!!!!!!!

Andi


----------



## dragynflye (Jan 28, 2010)

KittyMonster said:


> Another option would be to do what Clinton's owner did.. Clinton is a "special needs" kitty who can't walk, so she took someone on here's suggestion and bought a "baby sling" to put him in when she walked around. This might be an option so you can just stick him in, have him near you and still be "hands free" to use your crutches!



as an avid babywearer who's two year old daughter has never been in a stroller and is still worn on a regular basis, i LOVE this idea! :luv 

i don't know how well it would work with you on crutches, though. the thought of wearing a baby who is content in the sling and can't struggle or try to escape, while on crutches, makes me cringe. 

*hugs* i'm no help, but i am sure you and monkey will find a way to make it work.


----------

